# zinc nightclub



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

I need a night out. 2weeks in Dubai and my friends and and I are going mad...we need to pardy. What's the entrance fee to zinc niteclub and what's it like, best time to go, how to get there from metro? We so sick of shopping and working we just need to drink and parddy til the sun comes up!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why Zinc? The metro station is Emirates Towers. And it's party, not pardy - you may get a slap from a mod for using that!


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol you're funny haha keep this forum alive gf I heard zinc where its at that's all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, if you heard that, then obviously it is bf  - have fun....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol its crap in there. 

Crown plaza is a s***hole, good for air crew, they get free drinks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The guy can't spell party....he'll get along fine in Zinc! 

Seriously....why do people post such absurd threads on the forum? If you want to go out and "pardy" just go already, no need to announce it on the internet and if you don't know where Zinc is...just google it!


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh pammy oh pammy don't get all frustrated.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

pammy's the resident granny on the forum, she keeps us all straight.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes... Pammy leave the little young punks alone. They got to have a place to go too.... 

Good luck on the partying and dont get in any vehicle you dont ACTUALLY KNOW the driver, or we might be reading about you in the news in a few weeks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm more of a Rock Bottom person  but take Jynxy's advice very seriously


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Pammy take her pill today ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> pammy's the resident granny on the forum, she keeps us all straight.


I'm the Granny not Pamela! And I am sure Zinc isn't straight, but perhaps my memory is failing me as I am soooooo old haha ....


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Zinc is straight all week long except for Mondays, which in my opinion, is actually the best night. And there are better places to go.. but hey, if you ARE looking for cabin crew, Zinc is your best bet. You better be rollin' in the dough...


----------



## rehma (Dec 15, 2011)

which is the best night club in the town ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Which town?


----------

